# Store peptides in syringe



## chucko (Dec 24, 2011)

Ive reconstituted my ghrp 2 and cjc 1295 and was wording if it would be ok to draw each out into a seperate syringe and keep them there  for storage.  From there I'd simply backfill my slin pins. Seems like I'd loose quite a bit if I drew out of the vials each time. I dont plan on mixing them toghether - but keeping them in seperate syringes. Ye or Ne?


----------



## coolrise (Dec 24, 2011)

Storing a single dose for a day maybe but the whole vial, I would not risk the possibility of contamination as well as the peptide being in contact with the plastic from the syringe for long term storage.


----------



## Peptide Source (Dec 25, 2011)

Perfect response Cool.


----------



## coolrise (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks PEP


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 25, 2011)

i don't see why you would need to store peps in a needle more then one day.If there by themselves it wouldn't be a prob.But if there together in a needle they might go bad.


----------

